# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Λιγη βοηθεια σας παρακαλω για usb to rs232

## diskjohn

καλησπέρα θα ήθελα εάν γνωρίζει  κάποιος να μου πει εάν γίνεται αυτό που ζητάω .Έχουμε και λέμε θέλω να ελέγχων το vhf kenwood tm-d710 απο τον υπολογιστή μου μόνο για να περνάω μνήμες  , το κανονικό καλώδιο είναι rs232 σε  8 mini-din pg5g αλλά υπάρχουν καλώδια έτοιμα από usb σε 8 mini-din ,έχω λιπών στα χέρια μου ένα τέτοιο καλώδιο αλλά από άλλο μηχάνημα και τα καλώδια στις επαφές του 8 mini-din είναι διαφορετικά θα μπορούσα βάσει τις φωτογραφίες  αυτές αλλάζοντας τις επαφές να το κάνω να δουλέψει για το δικό μου μηχάνημα η είναι αρκετά πιο περίπλοκο ?Θα ήμουν ευγνώμον εάν κάποιος μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει ώστε να γλιτώσουμε τα 30 ευροπουλα που κανει  ,το τσιπακι που φοράει είναι *pl2303hx *  

20121116_162852.jpg 20121116_162950.jpgpg5g_5h_03.gif

----------


## gsmaster

Το πλακετάκι που έχεις σου δίνει μόνο Tx Rx σου λείπουν τα RTS CTS.
Αυτά μπορείς να τα πάρεις απο το τσιπάκι κατευθείαν είναι στα πιν 3 και 11 αλλα θα πρέπει να κάνεις μετατροπή τις στάθμες σήματος γιατί απ ότι διάβασα με μια γρήγορη ματιά, το τσιπάκι δίνει 2,5-3,3V έξοδο 
Το Datasheet είναι εδώ http://prolificusa.com/files/ds_pl2303HX_v1.6.pdf
Εγώ πάντως θα έπαιρνα απο το ebay εναν αdaptor http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trks...nkw=usb+serial

----------


## spiroscfu

Η ποιο απλά να φτιάξει ένα καλώδιο από rs232 σε 8 mini-din,
αν θέλεις υποχρεωτικά usb μπορείς να το κάνεις όπως σου είπε ο Γιάννης χρησιμοποιώντας ένα max232 για το conversion.

----------


## diskjohn

Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ σχετικά με τους αντάπτορες έχω δυο διαφορετικούς αλλά δεν δουλεύουν  και το άλλο είναι καλύτερα το usb ,τώρα σχετικά το να κολλήσω τα 3 και 11 είναι εύκολο αλλά θα μπορούσες να με βοηθήσεις με την  μετατροπή τις στάθμες σήματος γιατί δεν γνωρίζω πως ακριβός γίνεται δεν είμαι επαγγελματίας άλλα ερασιτέχνης ?και το άλλο είναι οτι το μηχάνημα είναι στο αμάξι οπότε η χρήση laptop είναι μονόδρομος

----------


## gsmaster

Θα χρησιμοποιήσεις το MAX*3232* προσοχή όχι το ΜΑΧ*232* το πρώτο μετατρέπει απο 3~5,5V σε RS232 ενώ το δεύτερο μόνο απο 5V. Θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον, στην πράξη μπορεί να σου δουλεύει και το ΜΑΧ232 αλλά το θέμα είναι να ειναι αξιόπιστο και σίγουρο.

----------


## diskjohn

δηλαδή θα κολληθεί παράλληλα το max3232 δεν έχω καταλάβει κάποιο σχέδιο υπάρχει ώστε να καταλάβω?

----------


## spiroscfu

Στο datasheet του max232 αναφέρει
VIH High-level input voltage (T1IN,T2IN)   2V
VIL Low-level input voltage (T1IN, T2IN)   0.8V


αυτό είναι το εσωτερικό σχέδιο του ολοκληρωμένου, θα χρησιμοποιήσεις τα πιν 10,11 σαν εισόδους και τα 14,7 σαν εξόδους

----------


## diskjohn

δηλαδή το 3 και 11 του pl2303hx θα τα συνδέσω με το 10 και 11 του max3232 και τα 14 και 7 θα πάνε στο 8 mini-din ?σωστά έχω καταλάβει η λέω βλακείες ?

----------


## tmav

Το ποιο εύκολο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να βρεις ένα usb to rs232 adaptor 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-2-0-TO...item35afe482d1

και με βάση το παρακάτω διάγραμμα συνδεσμολογίας
http://highfields-arc.co.uk/constructors/other/pg5g.htm

να συνδέσεις απευθείας από το rs232 στο mini din που πάει στο kenwood.

----------


## spiroscfu

To 3 του pl2303hx στο 11 του max και το 14 του ιδίου στο 2 του mini din,
και το 11 του pl2303hx στο 10 του max και το 7 του ιδίου στο 1 του mini din.

----------


## diskjohn

δηλαδή Σπύρο στο 3232 δεν συνδέουμε τίποτα άλλο ούτε τροφοδοσία ?

----------


## spiroscfu

Φυσικά και τροφοδοσία όπως και τους πυκνωτές για το level conversion.

Στην rs232 το καθαρό Η είναι -12V ενώ το L +12V, το max αν θυμάμαι καλά τα μετατρέπει σε +-6V.

----------


## diskjohn

ευχαριστώ Σπύρο θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια να δω εάν τα καταφέρω αλλιώς παραγγελία έτοιμο

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιατί ρε Γιάννη δεν χρησιμοποιής κατευθείαν την σειριακή από ένα desktop.

----------


## diskjohn

Γιατί είναι δύσκολο να κουβαλάω τον υπολογιστή στο αμάξι χαχα

----------


## gsmaster

> Στο datasheet του max232 αναφέρει
> VIH High-level input voltage (T1IN,T2IN)   2V
> VIL Low-level input voltage (T1IN, T2IN)   0.8V
> 
> 
> αυτό είναι το εσωτερικό σχέδιο του ολοκληρωμένου, θα χρησιμοποιήσεις τα πιν 10,11 σαν εισόδους και τα 14,7 σαν εξόδους




Σπύρο τα ίδια λέει και για το MAX233 το οποίο δοκίμαζα χτες για κάτι δοκιμές στον πάγκο αλλά στα 3,3V δεν δούλεψε. Πρέπει να το τροφοδοτήσεις με 5V και θα σου βγάζει στο RX 5V σήμα. Αν η είσοδος του *pl2303hx * είναι 5V tolerant δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα. 
Επειδή εμένα χτες η είσοδος του PIC δεν ήταν 5V tolerant το έβγαλα και έβαλα αλλο πλακετάκι με το TUSB3410 που παίζει στα 3,3V και έκανα τη δουλειά μου  :Wink:

----------

spiroscfu (17-11-12)

----------


## spiroscfu

Έχεις δίκιο μπερδεύτηκα νόμιζα πως και τα δυο cts, rts  είναι έξοδοι και μπέρδεψα και τον φίλο μας με τις βλακείες που του έγραψα.

Diskjohn το cts είναι είσοδος δεν ισχύουν αυτά που σου έγραψα ποιο πάνω.

----------


## diskjohn

Καλησπέρα να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα αυτό είναι το κύκλωμα μέσα στο μηχάνημα και δείχνει πιο τσιπάκι χρησιμοποιεί τώρα λέω μήπως δεν χρειάζονται τα rts και  cts και τα κάνει το μηχάνημα μόνο ? ίσως και να λέω ανοησία αλλά δεν γνωρίζω
ic.JPG

----------


## spiroscfu

Τα θέλει

----------


## diskjohn

κρίμα βρε Σπύρο και έλεγα  μπας και τα γλίτωνα

----------


## spiroscfu

Μια άλλη πατέντα που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να συνδέσεις τα rxd,txd,cts,rts από το pl2303hx στα πιν του IC606 (pin 9,10,11,12) κατευθείαν.

----------


## diskjohn

Σπύρο εάν κολλήσω μέσα στο usb που έχω στο pl2303 στα ποδαράκια 3 και 11 καλώδια και τα πάω στο 8 mini-din θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με την τάση η αυτό μου έγραψες παραπάνω ?

----------


## spiroscfu

Όχι ρε συ σου είπα να τα κολλούσες στο IC606 του σχεδίου που ανέβασες.

----------


## diskjohn

το θέμα είναι ότι θα πρέπει να κρέμονται καλώδια από το μηχάνημα Σπύρο και δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο

----------


## spiroscfu

Θα μπορούσες να τα συνδέσεις εσωτερικά στο mini-din του μηχανήματος αλλά θέλει και κάποια κοψίματα σε κάποιους διαδρόμους 
και από ότι καταλαβαίνω θα είναι αρκετά μικρό αυτό το πράγμα άρα και δύσκολο.


Κάπως έτσι
Untitled.jpg

----------


## diskjohn

Αυτό που με παραξενεύει βρε Σπύρο είναι ότι μου είχαν δανείσει ένα καλώδιο το ίδιο εξωτερικά και έκανα την δουλειά μου κάποια στιγμή αλλά και το άλλο είναι ότι στο ebay το έχει μόνο ένας αμερικανικός τη διάολο γίνεται τόσο έξυπνος είναι ο τύπος και δεν υπάρχει αλλού ?βάλε για πλάκα usb pg5g και δες

----------


## spiroscfu

Τα usb to serial είναι λίγο περίεργα λόγο των στάθμεων των σημάτων, κάνουν αρκετές τσούκες,
μπορεί με κάποιο άλλο να σου δουλεύει μια χαρά
σαν λότο ένα πράμα  :Biggrin:

----------


## diskjohn

θα πάρω ένα έτοιμο Σπύρο και θα το ξεκοιλιάσω να δω γαμώ την τρέλα μου τη έχει κάνει ο τύπος μου την έχει βαρέσει πάντως ευχαριστώ που βοηθάτε

----------


## SV1HAG

> θα πάρω ένα έτοιμο Σπύρο και θα το ξεκοιλιάσω να δω γαμώ την τρέλα μου τη έχει κάνει ο τύπος μου την έχει βαρέσει πάντως ευχαριστώ που βοηθάτε



Σύννομε Γιάννη  ούτε να το ξεκοιλιάσεις ούτε να σου την  βαράει τα πράγματα είναι απλά επειδή έχω γράψει και γράφω προγράμματα για πομποδέκτες απλά σου αναφέρω ότι όλα τα προγράμματα είναι γραμμένα για την σειριακή πόρτα RS232 που οι τάσεις είναι 12-15 volt ενώ ο μικροελεγκτής του πομποδέκτη  που θέλουμε να επικοινωνήσουμε λειτουργεί στα 5V αυτό που ονομάζουμε TTL τάσεις άρα μεταξύ της σειριακής και του μικροελγκτή πρέπει να μπει ένας μετατροπέας που θα μετατρέψει τα 15 σε 5 βολτ την δουλειά αυτή θα την κάνει το MAX232 . Τώρα αν εσύ δεν έχεις σειριακή πόρτα και μόνο usb πρέπει να παρεμβάλεις ένα μετατροπέα από usb to rs232  με το γνωστό τσιπάκι της  FTDI. Τώρα άμα πιάνουν τα χεράκια σου φτιάξε αυτό το interface το ανέσυρα από το blog μου έχω καιρό να ασχοληθώ με τα kenwood  τώρα ασχολούμαι με YAESU αλλά πρέπει να σου κάνει για τα YAESU έχω απλουστεύσει κατά πολύ το interface .  
max232.jpg

----------


## diskjohn

ευχαριστώ Γιάννη αλλά για πες μου εάν μπορείς το βύσμα usb σε ποιες άκριες το συνδέω ?

----------


## SV1HAG

> ευχαριστώ Γιάννη αλλά για πες μου εάν μπορείς το βύσμα usb σε ποιες άκριες το συνδέω ?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-to-RS232...-/300526180475

στο κάτω μέρος έχει σχέδιο

----------


## diskjohn

εννοείς το σχέδιο με το pl2303hx να φτιάξω αυτό αντί το δικό σου ?

----------


## SV1HAG

> εννοείς το σχέδιο με το pl2303hx να φτιάξω αυτό αντί το δικό σου ?



Κοίταξε Γιάννη εγώ με αυτόν το μετατροπέα που έχεις στα χέρια σου δεν έχω ασχοληθεί , αυτός ο μετατροπέας λέει από τι διάβασα στο ebay ότι έχει έξοδο TTL άρα το δικό μου σχέδιο πάει περίπατο δεν σου χρειάζεται ο μετατροπέας MAX232 , θα το συνδέσεις κατευθείαν αφού λέει ότι έχει έξοδο TTL στο σχέδιο του ebay ή βρες το datasheet του pl2303hx να δεις ποια είναι τα ποδαράκια του TX RX CTS RTS Ground

----------


## diskjohn

δηλαδή Γιάννη άμα συνδέσω στο 3 και στο 11 πάνω στο pl2303 και τις άλλες άκρες στο 8 mini-din λες ότι είναι εντάξει ?Υπάρχει περίπτωση έτσι να πάθει το μηχάνημα καμιά ζημιά ?

----------


## gsmaster

Αφού στο σχέδιο που έχεις στο πρώτο μήνυμα έχει την αντιστοιχία απο το mini din σε σειριακή. Άρα τα σήματα είναι RS232 και όχι TTL  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...0&d=1353084227

----------


## SV1HAG

Το 3 pin του minidin θα το συνδέσεις με το 5 pin του pl2303
Το 5 pin του minidin """    """""""""""""""""""""  1  """"""""""""""""""
Το 2 """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  ""  3 """""""""""""""""""
Το 1 """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  ""  11""""""""""""""""""
Το 4 """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  "   7 """""""""""""""""""
αφού τα συνδέσεις με τον τρόπο που σου γράφω κάνε και μια δοκιμή προτού τοποθετήσεις το minidin στον πομποδέκτη , μέτρα την τάση στα ποδαράκια του minidin αφού έχεις ανοίξει το πρόγραμμα αν δεν δεις κάποια τάση μεγαλύτερη των 5 βολτ δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάθεις ζημιά.

----------


## diskjohn

καλημέρα Γιάννη να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι τα καλώδια θα τα κολλήσω όλα πάνω στο ολοκληρωμένο (αυτό εννοείς συ μάλλον έ ? )η θα αφήσω τα τρία όπως είναι στο σχέδιο στο πρώτο μήνυμα και τα υπόλοιπα δυο θα τα κολλήσω πάνω στο ολοκληρωμένο ?

----------


## SV1HAG

> καλημέρα Γιάννη να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι τα καλώδια θα τα κολλήσω όλα πάνω στο ολοκληρωμένο (αυτό εννοείς συ μάλλον έ ? )η θα αφήσω τα τρία όπως είναι στο σχέδιο στο πρώτο μήνυμα και τα υπόλοιπα δυο θα τα κολλήσω πάνω στο ολοκληρωμένο ?



Άκου Γιάννη επειδή είναι  τόσο απλό το θέμα και το έχουμε κουράσει για να επικοινωνήσει το pc με το kenwood θέλει συνδέσεις RX – TX – RTS – CTS –GND αν δεν έχεις αυτές τις συνδέσεις δεν επικοινωνείς αν ήταν YAESU θα ήθελες τρία καλώδια RX-TX –GND. Τώρα στην φωτογραφία που έχεις με τα τρία καλώδια RX-TX-GND σου λείπουν τα CTS & RTS , κάποιος που ασχολείται με τα ηλεκτρονικά πρέπει να έχει παρατηρητικότητα δες τα pin του ολοκληρωμένου για να δεις τι είναι (RX – TX –GND )και ακολούθα τον χαλκοδιάδρομο  μέχρι την έξοδο για να δεις τι  παρεμβάλει π.χ. αντίσταση 150Ω για προστασία ρεύματος λέω εγώ αν δεις ότι έχει βάλει κάποιες αντιστάσεις θα τις παρεμβάλεις και εσύ  στα καλώδια που σου λείπουν μεταξύ ολοκληρωμένου και minidin . Πέντε καλώδια θα πάνε στον πομποδέκτη mindin. Αυτά Γιάννη δεν υπάρχει άλλη απάντηση γιατί όπως είπα το θεματάκι σου είναι πάρα πολύ απλό.

----------


## diskjohn

Καλός Γιάννη θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια, ξέρω πια πιν είναι και θα μετρήσω να δω εάν είναι έως 5 v ,σας ευχαριστώ όλους και εάν υπάρχει και άλλη γνώμη δεκτή

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν θα δουλέψει γιατί ο πομποδέκτης δεν δέχεται ttl σήματα αλλά rs232 (σύμφωνα με το σχεδιάκη που ανέβασες)

το ic606 είναι level conversion σαν το max,
αν θέλεις να του στείλεις ttl σήματα θα πρέπει να το καταργήσεις (όπως σου είπα εδώ)

----------


## diskjohn

Σπύρο σχετικά με αυτά που λέει ο Γιάννης παραπάνω μας λέει  ότι είναι απλά τα πράγματα τελικά με σιγουριά μπορούμε να αποφασίσουμε πιο είναι το σωστό εάν κάνω αυτό που λέει ο Γιάννης υπάρχει περίπτωση εφόσον δεν έχουμε πάνω από 5 v  να γίνει καμιά ζημιά ?

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιάννη αν κατάλαβα καλά θέλεις να συνδέσεις τα cts,rts από τον usb to serial στο mini din,

Τα level που βγάζει το pl2303hx είναι ttl αλλά από το σχεδιάκη που ανέβασες βλέπουμε πως ο πομποδέκτης θέλει rs232 standard 
δηλ. ζημιά δεν θα κάνεις αλλά ούτε θα δουλέψει.

Υγ.
εκτός του voltage conversion αλλάζει και φάση (κατά 180°), όπως είπαμε το Η στο ttl είναι μια τάση πάνω από 2V ενώ το L ~800mV με 0V
ενώ στο rs232 το H μια τάση ~-12V ενώ το L ~+12V.

----------


## diskjohn

υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο που να φτιάξω ώστε να έχω τις εξόδους αυτές και να δουλέψει με το μηχάνημα δηλ rs232 (rx,tx,gnd,rts,cts) η να πάρω από το ebay κάποιο και να κολλήσω στης άκρες του το 8 mini-din .

----------


## SV1HAG

> Δεν θα δουλέψει γιατί ο πομποδέκτης δεν δέχεται ttl σήματα αλλά rs232 (σύμφωνα με το σχεδιάκη που ανέβασες)
> 
> το ic606 είναι level conversion σαν το max,
> αν θέλεις να του στείλεις ttl σήματα θα πρέπει να το καταργήσεις (όπως σου είπα εδώ)



Σπύρο οι πομποδέκτες που έχουν στην πίσω πλευρά σειριακή πόρτα μόνο αυτοί δέχονται  σειριακά σήματα , όλοι οι άλλοι πομποδέκτες έχουν την πόρτα ACC1 δέχονται τάσεις TTL μια που κανένα pic δεν δουλέυει στα 12-15 volt .Βέβαια οι πομποδέκτες που έχουν σειριακή πόρτα έχουν ενσωματωμένη την μετατροπή σε TTL. Τώρα στην περίπτωση του Γιάννη επειδή το καλώδιο που θα συνδέσει τον πομποδέκτη με το pc είναι usb άρα η τάση που θα βγάλει το usb είναι 5V δεν μπορεί να δώσει το usb περισσότερο και πολύ έξυπνα ο κατασκευαστής του καλωδίου εκμεταλλεύεται την τάση των 5V του usb με το pl2303 και βγάζει στην έξοδο τάση TTL. Τώρα αν ο Γιάννης είχε άλλο καλώδιο δηλαδή σειριακό από την μια πλευρά minidin για να καρφωθεί στην ACC1 πόρτα του  πομποδέκτη και από την άλλη πλευρά σειριακό κονέκτορα DB9 Female για να καρφωθεί στο pc τότε υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να παρεμβάλουμε τον μετατροπέα max232 που θα μετατρέψει τις σειριακές τάσεις σε TTL επειδή κανένας πομποδέκτης που δεν έχει σειριακή πόρτα αλλά πόρτα ACC1 δεν διαθέτει ενσωματωμένο μετατροπέα σε TTL. Πιστεύω Σπύρο να έγινα κατανοητός  με το αντικείμενο ασχολούμαι χρόνια και έχω κατασκευάσει πάρα πολλά interface πομποδεκτών.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Η τυπική σελίδα της Kenwood για το καλώδιο *PG-5H* που δείχνει την συνδεσμολογία (είναι απλό καλώδιο για επικοινωνία σημάτων σε επίπεδα RS232).
Διαβάστε επίσης το πλήρες manual επικοινωνίας και APRS για το *TMD-710*.

Οπως αναφέρει στο manual:





> Many modern computers have USB ports, but no serial ports. If your computer has no serial port, you will need to use either a serial-to-USB adapter cable, or a serial port option card. Either can be purchased from stores that sell computer accessories.



Η λύση είναι: καλώδιο USB <--> RS232 και αυτοσχέδια καλωδίωση από RS232 (9 pin female) σε 8pin miniDIN (male plug).

----------


## diskjohn

Γιάννη έχω αυτό το σχέδιο έτοιμο σε eagle εάν προσθέσω στην κλέμα jp1 τα πιν 3 και 11 του pl2303hx λογικά θα δουλέψει αλλά  θέλουν και αντιστάσεις μεταξύ τους 
8146618370_e1a67b16f9.jpg

----------


## SV1HAG

> Γιάννη έχω αυτό το σχέδιο έτοιμο σε eagle εάν προσθέσω στην κλέμα jp1 τα πιν 3 και 11 του pl2303hx λογικά θα δουλέψει αλλά  θέλουν και αντιστάσεις μεταξύ τους 
> 8146618370_e1a67b16f9.jpg



Στο σχέδιο δεν έχει αντιστάσεις για το RX & ΤX αν και στην κάρτα που κρατάς δεν υπάρχουν αντιστάσεις  δεν θα βάλεις ούτε εσύ για τα RTS & CTS μόνο πρόσεξε γιατί έχει Cross conection να συνδέσεις τα καλώδια όπως στο προηγούμενο post μου ποιο με ποιο να συνδέσεις στο minidin

----------


## SV1HAG

> Η τυπική σελίδα της Kenwood για το καλώδιο *PG-5H* που δείχνει την συνδεσμολογία (είναι απλό καλώδιο για επικοινωνία σημάτων σε επίπεδα RS232).
> Διαβάστε επίσης το πλήρες manual επικοινωνίας και APRS για το *TMD-710*.
> 
> Οπως αναφέρει στο manual:
> 
> 
> Η λύση είναι: καλώδιο USB <--> RS232 και αυτοσχέδια καλωδίωση από RS232 (9 pin female) σε 8pin miniDIN (male plug).



Γιώργο για το καλώδιο PG-5G και όχι PG-5H αυτό είναι μόνο για audio οι CAT εντολές βγαίνουν  από το σειριακό καλώδιο PG-5G έχεις δίκιο όπως ανέφερα στον Σπύρο στην προηγούμενη απάντηση επειδή είναι σειριακό και μέσα στο κέλυφος του κονέκτορα DB9 έχει τον μετατροπέα για TTL τάσεις  αυτό υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να συνδεθεί με πραγματική RS232 για να πάρει σειριακή τάση για να μπορεί να την μετατρέψει, ενώ ο Γιάννης έχει στα χέρια άλλο καλώδιο το οποίο είναι usb και έξοδο TTL δεν είναι τα ίδια πράγματα

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... το καλώδιο PG-5H ... είναι σειριακό και μέσα στο κέλυφος του κονέκτορα DB9 έχει τον μετατροπέα για TTL τάσεις  αυτό υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να συνδεθεί με πραγματική RS232




Στο http://www.kenwood.com/i/products/in...pg5g_5h_e.html δείχνει ότι είναι απλό καλώδιο (σύρματα χωρίς interface) και μπορεί να συνδεθεί απ' ευθείας στο RS232. Αυτό προφανώς το έκαναν για να μπορούν να συνδέσουν απλά "GPS mouse" (Garmin κλπ.) που έχουν I/O σε επίπεδα RS232.  Να σημειώσω ότι ΔΕΝ έχω δουλέψει το καλώδιο ούτε το TMD710 αλλά εμπιστεύομαι την "πηγή".

----------


## spiroscfu

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Γιώργο, ποιο πίσω έχει βάλει το εσωτερικό διάγραμμα της διασύνδεσης



αυτό το κύκλωμα μετατρέπει την rs232 σε ttl στάθμες

----------


## SV1HAG

> Στο http://www.kenwood.com/i/products/in...pg5g_5h_e.html δείχνει ότι είναι απλό καλώδιο (σύρματα χωρίς interface) και μπορεί να συνδεθεί απ' ευθείας στο RS232. Αυτό προφανώς το έκαναν για να μπορούν να συνδέσουν απλά "GPS mouse" (Garmin κλπ.) που έχουν I/O σε επίπεδα RS232.  Να σημειώσω ότι ΔΕΝ έχω δουλέψει το καλώδιο ούτε το TMD710 αλλά εμπιστεύομαι την "πηγή".



Βιάζεσαι Γιώργο και απαντάς γρήγορα γιατί σου διόρθωσα την απάντηση μου και επαναλαμβάνω το PG-5H δεν έχει σχέση με το σειριακό είναι για το audio τα PG-5G είναι σειριακό από εκεί θα επικοινωνήσει το pc με τον πομποδέκτη και δεν είναι απλό καλώδιο αν ήταν απλό δεν θα είχε τόσα ευρά. Τέλος πάντων εγώ ότι είχα να πω το είπα ΤΕΛΟΣ 73

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Βιάζεσαι Γιώργο και απαντάς γρήγορα γιατί σου διόρθωσα την απάντηση μου ...



Συγνώμη αλλά "πάτησες από πάνω μου" και δεν σε άκουσα (το σχόλιό μου και η διόρθωσή σου έχουν την ίδια ώρα).

Να συνοψίσω ότι η KENWOOD έχει 3 κωδικούς για τα καλώδια:
PG-5A Data Cable (για τα audio)
PG-5G Programming Interface Cable (για το RS232)
PG-5H PC Interface Cable, For EchoLink node terminal operation ("σετ" PG-5A + PG-5G)

Η σελίδα που αναφέρθηκα δείχνει και τα δύο, δηλαδή το προϊόν PG-5H.

----------


## SV1HAG

> Συγνώμη αλλά "πάτησες από πάνω μου" και δεν σε άκουσα (το σχόλιό μου και η διόρθωσή σου έχουν την ίδια ώρα).
> 
> Να συνοψίσω ότι η KENWOOD έχει 3 κωδικούς για τα καλώδια:
> PG-5A Data Cable (για τα audio)
> PG-5G Programming Interface Cable (για το RS232)
> PG-5H PC Interface Cable, For EchoLink node terminal operation ("σετ" PG-5A + PG-5G)
> 
> Η σελίδα που αναφέρθηκα δείχνει και τα δύο, δηλαδή το προϊόν PG-5H.



Ας το κλείσουμε το Θέμα βρε Γιώργο μην κουράζεσαι να ψάχνεις και εγώ αυτόν το πομποδέκτη δεν τον είχα αλλά η πείρα μου λέει όταν δεν υπάρχει σειριακή πόρτα στον πομποδέκτη και στην θέση της υπάρχει ACC1 στα ICOM & YAESU αλλά και στα παλαιούς πομποδέκτες της Kenwood η ACC1 ήθελε TTL τάσεις . Τώρα το καλώδιο PG-5G αν είναι απλό δηλαδή δεν έχει μετατροπέα τότε η είσοδος του 710 είναι σειριακή άρα το καλώδιο του Γιάννη λογικά δεν θα δουλέψει απλά είναι τα πράγματα άρα θα χρειασθεί ένα μετατροπέα usb to RS232 μια που δεν έχει RS232 το λαπτοπ του Γιάννη αφού πρώτα κατασκευάσει μόνος του το PG-5G

----------


## diskjohn

Καλημέρα να πω σχετικά με το καλώδιο εάν έχουμε ένα db9 σε 8 mini-din τότε έχουμε επικοινωνία μεταξύ υπολογιστή και πομποδέκτη χωρίς να έχει τίποτα μέσα στο db9 είναι σκέτα καλώδια το έχω κάνει και δουλεύει .Θα ήθελα να  ρωτήσω όμως σχετικά με αυτό το σχέδιο το πιν 3 είναι ασύνδετο ενώ στο rts βάζει το πιν 2 είναι σωστό έτσι ?
usb-to-TTL.gif

----------


## giannis77

> Καλημέρα να πω σχετικά με το καλώδιο εάν έχουμε ένα db9 σε 8 mini-din τότε έχουμε επικοινωνία μεταξύ υπολογιστή και πομποδέκτη χωρίς να έχει τίποτα μέσα στο db9 είναι σκέτα καλώδια το έχω κάνει και δουλεύει .Θα ήθελα να  ρωτήσω όμως σχετικά με αυτό το σχέδιο το πιν 3 είναι ασύνδετο ενώ στο rts βάζει το πιν 2 είναι σωστό έτσι ?
> usb-to-TTL.gif



Καλημέρα Γιάννη άμα έχει δουλέψει με DB9 με σκέτα  καλώδια χωρίς να έχει μέσα κάτι όπως λες τότε όπως σου είπε ο Γιάννης sv1hag ο πομποδέκτης δέχεται σειριακά σήματα και δεν θα σου δουλέψει με pl2303 γιατί βγάζει TTL τάσεις.

----------


## diskjohn

Εκτός αυτό Γιαννη77  ήθελα να γνωρίζω εάν το σχέδιο είναι σωστό με την διάταξη των πιν που λέω

----------


## sv6hef

καλημερα ψαχνω να βρω μια κατασκευη σχεδιου interface για aprs υπολογιστη με το alinco 135. Μπορει να βοηθησει καποιος αν εχει κατι αναλογο!!

----------


## innova

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!
Είπα να μην ανοίξω άλλο θέμα μιας και η ερώτησή μου είναι αστεία...
Παρήγγειλα για τον αδελφό μου ένα ασύρματο baofeng UV-5RE plus και ψάχνοντας για programming cable διάβασα πως αυτά με com port είναι καλύτερα από αυτά με usb. To τρέχον laptop μου δεν έχει com port και ο adaptor που προτείνατε παραπάνω απ'το ebay λέει not for win 7. 
Τι λέτε, να πάρω καλώδιο με comport και αντάπτορα σε usb (όπου ίσως τελικά καταλήξω στα μειονεκτήματα του usb) ή comport και χρήση του με παλαιότερο Η/Υ που έχει την σχετική θύρα; (υποθέτω τα παλιά desktop την έχουν όλα, έτσι; )

----------

